# Feeder



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Went out looking for a bunk feeder we picked up 3 does yesterday. I could not believe the price for a bunk feeder. This once was free its all made from left overs. The trough is made from the leftover of plastic culvert pipe. We are making a hay feeder to go on top tomorrow, we need to get some welding wire. I plan on making another one from the other half of culvert but going to use some pipe that I picked up on craigs list.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=307409&l=98f94af7f7&id=100000112459437


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

looks nice -- do post pictures when you get the hay feeder done as well.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Do you have any trouble with the goats laying in the feeder?


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Have not ssen any yet but you know goats the word is a play toy. I had a small section of the culvert pipe left over so I put that in the pen and the kids all climbed in while our wether was rolling it with his nose.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

That would mae a really cute video.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Nifty! :thumbup: 

Deb Mc


----------

